# Nav gone crazy..



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

alee said:


> Hardly a reason against avoiding the factory nav... this has happened once with my factory nav in 3 years and that was only because I replaced my CD nav computer with a DVD nav computer, requiring about 15 min of driving to get it reoriented.


It is not the over riding reason, just another nail in the coffin.

Having spent some tmie with a friend's new M3 with Nav, I REALLY like the Garmineven more than I did.

And stuff like this doesn't help.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

How about if the NAV says to turn left when you're actually supposed to turn right? Are errors like these inherent to the system, or is there something that can be reset to fix it?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

swchang said:


> How about if the NAV says to turn left when you're actually supposed to turn right? Are errors like these inherent to the system, or is there something that can be reset to fix it?


It might be something like I described in this post.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> It might be something like I described in this post.


Yeah, I saw that post. I guess there's nothing to do but wait. The weird thing is I notice this effect with increasing frequency now. :tsk:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

UPDATE:

Finally got the nav problem fixed after 3 trips to the dealer. It's working perfectly again!

1st Time:
Dealer kept the car overnight because, according to the rep, "nav is one of the hardest systems on the car to diagnose." Fair enough, I can understand that. Received a rental camry to drive myself to work and to help me blend in with the traffic.
Rep called next day at noon, claiming the nav computer is to blame because the "Rec-Err" is showing up in the diagnostic screen. Duh, I could've told him that. Then he proceeded with more bad news, they only have one nav computer in stock. They tried installing that one but it was broken too because the error didn't go away. So they had to order a new one. Come back next week.

2nd Time:
So I went back the following week. Drop the car off and got a ride back to work within 15 minutes. Compared to my usual 45 minute wait, this was a good start... Got a call at noon, 3 hours after I dropped the car off, "we installed the new nav computer but it's still not working, we think the antenna might be broken. We don't have it in stock, come pick up the car and come back next week." Arrrrggg.....

3rd Time:
So back to the dealer I went on Monday. Rep sees me drive up, hurries over to take the keys and says he'll take care of it. Not trying to get any hopes up, I handed over the keys, and thought to myself "what other excuses could they come up with now...". 
Sat in the waiting room for 45 minutes before I got a ride back to work. At least I got to check out an Estoril E46 M3 and a couple 645CIs in the showroom. 
Then after lunch, something incredible happened. rep called and said my car is all ready to go. Everything works now, screen, gyro sensor, the whole system, with no extra mileage put on and no dings on the doors. 3rd time's a charm.

So in conclusino, it took me 2 trips to the dealer for them to figure out the cause of the nav problem and 2 hours on the 3rd trip for them to fix the damn thing. A lesson for future owners who might encounter problems with the nav system -- Make sure they have all the necessary parts (computer, antenna, and screen) in stock before dropping the car off. It'll save you a lot of pain and suffering, and most importantly, TIME!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

ucbsupafly said:


> A lesson for future owners who might encounter problems with the nav system -- Make sure they have all the necessary parts (computer, antenna, and screen) in stock before dropping the car off. It'll save you a lot of pain and suffering, and most importantly, TIME!


Congrats on getting your car back all fixed up, but about what you say above... I've tried telling the dealer exactly what's wrong and what I need them to order over the phone, but I was told that they aren't allowed to just order (warranty) parts baed on customer input. They have to see and diagnose the problem themselves first.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

swchang said:


> Congrats on getting your car back all fixed up, but about what you say above... I've tried telling the dealer exactly what's wrong and what I need them to order over the phone, but I was told that they aren't allowed to just order (warranty) parts baed on customer input. They have to see and diagnose the problem themselves first.


Very true. Even if you show them a TSB that describes your problem perfectly, they will still want to witness the problem for themselves before ordering any warranty-covered parts.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

gfeiner said:


> Very true. Even if you show them a TSB that describes your problem perfectly, they will still want to witness the problem for themselves before ordering any warranty-covered parts.


Depending on how friendly you are with the parts counter, you might be able to convince them to order a part "for stock" before you bring your car in. That way, the service department will discover that the parts department has the required part when they discover the part is needed to repair your car.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Depending on how friendly you are with the parts counter, you might be able to convince them to order a part "for stock" before you bring your car in. That way, the service department will discover that the parts department has the required part when they discover the part is needed to repair your car.


I've done that a few times :angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Depending on how friendly you are with the parts counter, you might be able to convince them to order a part "for stock" before you bring your car in. That way, the service department will discover that the parts department has the required part when they discover the part is needed to repair your car.


I did that with the sticky pedal TSB. The dealer kept telling me I had to bring the car in first before they would order the pedal. So, I called the parts dept, and asked them to order me an accelerator pedal and that i'd pick it up. When I dropped the car off, I told the SA that the accelerator pedal was already in stock. They replaced the pedal the same day. The things you have to do to get good service out of dealers. :tsk:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

robg said:


> The things you have to do to get good service out of dealers. :tsk:


This one isn't really the dealer's fault - it is BMW's warranty reimbursement policy. If they ordered a part because a car coming in for service might need it (but then it didn't), they'd have to pay BMW for the part. Of course, if they use the part for a warranty service, then they can claim it as a reimbursable warranty expense. So their risk is getting stuck with slow- (or non-) moving parts in inventory, which they'll have to pay for.

The best thing you can hope for is a dealer with a well-stocked parts department, or an area where there are multiple dealers that will trade for parts. You're still stuck if the needed part is a coded part like a DME - it has to be ordered for that specific VIN, often from Germany. Inventory won't help in that case.


----------

